# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  [HB Botbase] Salesman - a very powerful and easy to use AH bot

## Inrego

I I am pleased to announce that I have made a free version of my AH bot.

This AH bot is easy to set up (which items to sell, how many etc). It has a few settings to tune it to sell the auctions exactly as you want it.

I suppose a screenshot can say more than many words  :Smile:  So here is a screenshot of the general config window:


All these settings are defaulted to what I recommend, so you don't need to change them at all.

Then, you make a list of the items you want to sell, and how many you want to keep on AH at all times.


It will scan the AH to see if you have been undercut, and cancel your auctions if you have.It will post your auctions and undercut others with the amount you wish.If some of your auctions are sold, it will post some more to keep the amount you've configured on AH at all times.If someone have posted an auction below your minimum price - you can either choose to skip posting that item, ignoring the cheaper auction, undercut the cheaper auction or sell the item at your fallback price.

When it is done with a cycle (either everything in your list is on AH, or you don't have any more mats to post), you can choose either to wait a random time between X and Y, change botbase and load a profile (for example your farming profile), or to shut down wow and HB.

This bot works with all AH's in the game, except for Pandaria and Shattrath.

*How to install:* 
This is a BotBase, so unzip it in your bots folder. 

*How to use:*
- Select Salesman Lite as botbase
- Click Bot Config
- Click 'Manage AH Items'
- Add an item to the list by typing the name of an item in the textbox in the Name column.
- Set a minimum price and fallback price. What these prices mean, depends on your settings in the general settings window.
- Set a stacksize and amount of stacks. Note that you can sell the same item in different sizes (5x20, 10x5 etc..)
- Close the windows and start the bot.

*Note that many common ingame addons interfere with Salesman. AddOns like TSM and probably many other addons with AH functionality or that alters your UI must be disabled.
If you don't disable, the bot might get stuck at posting items on AH, or it might not cancel your auctions when you've been undercut.*

For the other developers out here: The botbase relies on an AH framework that I have developed and released as open source. If you wish to use it in your own plugins/whatever, PM me and I'll link you where you can find the source along with some steps to get started using it.

----------


## Xalah

This looks quite nice, I will test it in a few days, when my account gets unbanned :P

----------


## Hordeglider

Will try this out when I get a chance..meanwhile +rep! :Smile:

----------


## odano1988

wondering, how would i use this to post auctions, then go farm. right now it post some auctions, then starts flying around kalimdor.r.r..

----------


## Inrego

> wondering, how would i use this to post auctions, then go farm. right now it post some auctions, then starts flying around kalimdor.r.r..


It's all up to your settings what it does after a cycle.. You can set it to change botbase and load profile when it's done, and that's what it'll do. It's up to your profile to get to the farming location correctly.

----------


## Genocyber

What's the diference from the lite for the full one?

Any plan to adding 
Pandaria and Shattrath AHs? they are the best ones for ally.

----------


## Inrego

> What's the diference from the lite for the full one?
> 
> Any plan to adding 
> Pandaria and Shattrath AHs? they are the best ones for ally.


You can see the differences on my website botHaven
Yes, I do plan to add Shattrath, but I'm not sure about Pandaria yet as it requires engineering.

----------


## Genocyber

But it can be 1 on engineering. For the convenience to have Auction, Mail, Bank, vendor all without to have to move, i think is a good deal changing my Ah man to one with engineering.

Thanks anyway  :Smile:

----------


## Inrego

Didn't think about that. I'll have a look at it. The lite version aren't getting updated too often though, because it's a little troublesome to maintain 2 different versions. So I think as long as the free one works, it'll stay like that. And then I will add new features to the full.

----------


## Genocyber

Does the full version supports Pandarian?

I wanted to buy it before, this lite idea was great, so we can know the plugin  :Smile:

----------


## Inrego

> Does the full version supports Pandarian?


No it doesn't yet, sorry. It will at some point when I got the time. But atm I'm a little busy with other features.

----------


## DeadDream

Can you please explain what exactly is a fallback price?

----------


## Aegeus

> Can you please explain what exactly is a fallback price?


It's literally what it says it is. A price to fallback to when no other auctions of that type are currently posted. Say the market for [Rubber Dong] was at a median 50g, but suddenly people stopped posting them, you can now charge what you want as your [Rubber Dong] is the only one available on the AH. Most people fallback to around 400% crafting/vendor value.

----------


## drakelicious

What is this "botbase"? I have HB but i don't know how to start/use this bot. Anyone help?

----------


## berryman13

I see it is "lite" - but I cannot seem to find a website or anything for a full version, does it exist or will one be created at some point?

----------


## Inrego

http://bothaven.com

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Inrego

> What is this "botbase"? I have HB but i don't know how to start/use this bot. Anyone help?


Put it in the bots folder.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Assonfire

For some reason, it scans the WHOLE auction house, before posting items - even tho that all im trying to post is Ghost Iron Ores.

Anyway to fix this?

----------


## Inrego

> For some reason, it scans the WHOLE auction house, before posting items - even tho that all im trying to post is Ghost Iron Ores.
> 
> Anyway to fix this?


Have you disabled all of your ingame addons?

----------


## Kelloy

Having previously paid for the premium version of this product, I cannot endorse it.

- Product support is often slow or non-existent (up to 2 weeks to respond to queries).
- Development of new features that are trailed in upcoming version (Salesman 3) which was begun in May 2013 seems stalled if not halted as Inrego is apparently too busy to invest time in further developing this paid for product.
- The product is essentially DRM, which means that when the bothaven servers are down, the product is also down. EDIT: I see that Inrego has now moved to cloud based hosting, which is a positive, and should alleviate some of these problems.
- Although the UI is nice, the functionality offers little in excess of other free AH bots.
- There are problems with the Import function + various other bugs.

In the end I gave up on it and regret paying for it, my expectations were not met. If you post the same items day in day out it will probably meet your needs, but so could the free AH Bot.

----------


## Inrego

> Having previously paid for the premium version of this product, I cannot endorse it.
> 
> - Product support is often slow or non-existent (up to 2 weeks to respond to queries).
> - Development of new features that are trailed in upcoming version (Salesman 3) which was begun in May 2013 seems stalled if not halted as Inrego is apparently too busy to invest time in further developing this paid for product.
> - The product is essentially DRM, which means that when the bothaven servers are down, the product is also down. EDIT: I see that Inrego has now moved to cloud based hosting, which is a positive, and should alleviate some of these problems.
> - Although the UI is nice, the functionality offers little in excess of other free AH bots.
> - There are problems with the Import function + various other bugs.
> 
> In the end I gave up on it and regret paying for it, my expectations were not met. If you post the same items day in day out it will probably meet your needs, but so could the free AH Bot.


 - I would think that I normally respond within at least a few days. There has been periods when I have been on vacation where response times has been longer.
- Yes, creating the new botHaven website has taken a lot of my time, but I just now finished a new feature on the site, that will make development for Salesman more smooth for me. In fact, you can see the changelog with time and date stamps here: http://bothaven.com/Api/GetChangeLog/47 and it shows that there has been 12 updates since new years eve. So I wouldn't say I don't spend time developing on it. One of the other reasons that Salesman 3 has been beta for so long, is the lack of feedback. I have made it available as a test version for anyone who bought Salesman, but yet I haven't received a single word of feedback for a long time.

I am offering a 7 days full refund, so if you're unhappy with your purchase within that period, you'll get all your money back.

----------


## berryman13

Would really like a community made for your profiles and stuff dude. People need to share Salesman import and export files or it's useless. This isn't much more than a GUI to AHbuddy or WoW addons.

----------


## Inrego

> Would really like a community made for your profiles and stuff dude. People need to share Salesman import and export files or it's useless. This isn't much more than a GUI to AHbuddy or WoW addons.


In the paid version it's so easy to make your own list, that I don't think anyone ever bothered with sharing them. Some lists are built in, and can be imported with just a few clicks.

If you want more info about the paid version, let me know. Then I'll write some more when I get to my pc.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## berryman13

True, lists are easy to make. I hope a community is created once module support is implemented!!

----------


## Inrego

I will be making a forum again. Then it's up to people to make a community of it or not. I will try to accommodate any needs for it

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

----------


## Lawl011

[Salesman]: There was no auctions to be scanned for undercut, moving on.
[Salesman]: Switching state to GetMail
[Salesman]: There are no mails to get, so skipping get mail.
[Salesman]: Done getting mail.
[Salesman]: Switching state to GotoAh
[Salesman]: Switching state to SellOnAh
[Salesman]: Starting Post
[Salesman]: I currently have 0 stacks of Ironscale Leg Armor (1) on AH, so I need 1 stacks more.
Seaching for Ironscale Leg Armor
Showing results 0-50, there is 11 results
Search has completed for Ironscale Leg Armor
[Salesman]: I currently have 0 stacks of Ironscale Leg Armor (1) on AH, so I need 1 stacks more.

Never posts the auction ? Any suggestions ?

----------


## Chriscfkd

I am currently using salesman lite and random items sometimes get posted at the fallback price even thought theres other auctions of the same item that aren't under the threshold. for example greater tiger fang inscription was being posted at the fallback price (200g) when there was other auctions at around 76g and the threshold was 60g. it happens to multiple items today it was doing it to primordial ruby, vermillion onyx wild jade, deadly vermillion onyx, and the shoulder enchant. idk what is causing this.

----------


## ednet

Can this bot BUY auctions from AH or only sell?! i cant find a function to buy anything...

----------


## TheVirus123

What bot folder? I don't have one... :i

----------


## pgblackie

is this bot still working ?

----------


## ev0

> is this bot still working ?


No, but have a look at this:

https://botpipe.com/product/5083fba9...c17b21/greedy/

----------


## dealerx

Sorry for necroing, but is there some very cheap AH bot somewhere? *For "cheap" I mean basic features, idc much about price.* 
What I would like to have is a simple bot that keeps checking certain items if they are lower than X price, then buy them. I don't even need it to run to the mailbox or similar stuff, just a "buy bot" to sniper the low auctions.
Thanks for reading

----------


## ballistics1142

Did you manage to find anything in your research? As i have been looking for something similar to yourself.

----------


## dealerx

> Did you manage to find anything in your research? As i have been looking for something similar to yourself.


Nothing found, even on google where basically you can find every kind of hack/exploit at the moment. But nothing regarding the Auction House, it's seems like something secret lulz. Just found crappy tutorials on youtube about Auctioneer and other shitty addons.

----------


## getrektucker

I have a private one I've written for myself.. Its not exactly polished and I don't want to release the whole thing. What kind of features are you looking for? It relies on TradeSkillMaster for a lot but it can automate posting/canceling/mailing/sniping ect

----------

